# Warming up the tranny?



## new2it (Aug 27, 2004)

If you plow your own driveway, what do you do to warm up the tranny? Is it necessary to? My old truck I didn't care, but now that I have a nice one I would like to keep it that way. I can let the engine warm up all it wants, but this doesn't warm up the tranny fluid right? Stupid question that has been buggin me.
Thanks


----------



## b2driver (Jul 22, 2004)

If you have a manual, I wouldn't worry about it. To answer your question, no, warming up the engine does little for the transmission. For an automatic, you can warm the fluid a little bit(depending on the ambient temperature) by keeping the vehicle's parking brake on, and your foot on the brake pedal and move the gear selector through the different positions(P, R, N, etc.) for a while.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

actually warming motor does warm the tranny. i have a tranny temp guage and when i warm truck the tranny is warm before motor.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

PSD350 is correct. runnin the engine with and auto trans in park will warm the fluid in the trans because while the trans isn't in gear it is still pumping fluid around and around. Also the trans cooler is generally in the radiator tank unless you run an external aux cooler in which case the trans fluid is also warmed up as the engine coolant warms up. Mind you it may or may not come up all the to normal operating temp while parked and idling but it wont stay stone cold either. 

For manual trans letting the truck idle in neutral with the clutch out should wamr the fuid up (for easier shifting) in just a few minutes because most of the gear are actually turning in neutral. Only the output shaft is stationary.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

beware that if you have a dodge/chrustler/jeep the transmission does NOT circulate the fluid while in park, only in R-N-D-4-3-2-1

what I do is throw it in low-loc before heading down my street and I drive to the neighborhood exit in low-loc approx 1500 feet and it gets stuff moving and warming up fast, then I throw it into AWD and go plowing! :bluebounc


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

These plows make a living for you. treat them nice and they will feed you, put a roof over your head and make a living for you in return. 
I park mine in a heated shop. 
If you park outside and plug them in then you could also pick up an electric magnetic heater and clip it to the tx pan. about $30.00 at NAPA.


----------



## new2it (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks guys! The truck is auto. Didn't know that the fluid would warm with the engine while in park. I guess that's why we come here though!
Thanks again


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i start my truck 15 mins before i leave but i also flush out my system 2x year


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

The transmission fluid will be heated by passing through the oil cooler in the radiator, as PSDF350 said.
But keep in mind that other parts like the transfer case, differentials and hubs are not.
My .02 cents


----------

